# Allen Kraken vs Nautilus FWX - 8wt



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

Fairly within the same price market, both have very good reviews. I realize the FWX is a couple ounces lighter.

Has anyone put both of these reels to an unbiased test to confirm which is superior?


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't own any krakens but I own a few of their trout II reels. I also own a few fwx's. The FWX's are fantastic reels (the light drag is the only downside for me). 

However, I honestly feel that the trout II reels are equal in build to the FWX's. The trout II reel's sealed drag is not quite as sealed as the FWX's drag, but the trout II does have a stronger drag. The krakens have got to be at least as good. Hopefully someone who's owned both can chime in.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

interested in this too, these are the two I'm trying to decide between for my next reel.


----------



## tarponfly49 (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought my wife a Kracken for her 8wt. It's one hell of a reel, IMO better than the FWX in build quality and drag. though I've only tinkered with the FWX, not fished it.


----------



## jmadams16 (Apr 10, 2014)

Haven't touched a fwx, but I bought the kraken 8wt about a month ago and am absolutly in love with it, you can't find a better reel (and better looking IMO) for that price. So far I have no complaints about the Kracken at all. The drag is decent also, fought a couple decent reds near docks and was able to keep them away when i needed to.


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome. I appreciate the feed back guys! I bought myself a Kraken.


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

I always opt for the lighter reel when all else is pretty equal.

Hence all my reels are Nautilus. Can't beat the quality, and the customer service is 2nd to none!


----------

